# Cordless Finish Nailer



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Tom M said:


> I'm looking forward to the day these things become a solid reliable tool. I liked my paslosd for the first few jobs when they came on the scene but never liked it afterwards.


I've had both Paslode finish and framing while they served their purpose I always had issues with framer not wanting fire half the time and the finish nailer needed constant cleaning, finicky and expiring fuel cells. They have been both trashed.

I had a Dewalt 18v that lasted for about 10 nails and quit. I've used both 20v Dewalt, 2 framers constantly jammed, finish nailer felt like a toy, waiting for it wind up and then not drive the nail.

I just bought the Hitachi 15 gauge while I might not like the weight of it and haven't used it to any extent I think I'll have little to complain about. I don't use my cordless nailers for large trim jobs like I'm doing now, but I will use it for hardwood flooring on the same job, no running 2 hoses or switching guns.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Lettusbee said:


> Is there Anybody above 2000 ft altitude that has had any luck with the paslode. I've never seen one that worked for more than ten nails.


I use my 16ga about once a month for 75-100 nails, works mostly flawlessly (except when the damn SS nails break apart when you look at them).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

christoff said:


> I am going to pull the trigger on the ryobi 18 volt 18 gauge air strike unit, i watched a you tube video and it beat up the new milwaukee M18 fuel pretty badly and for the difference in price I think it's worth the purchase


:no::no::no: don't do it!! The Ridgid is better,,, I returned the Ryobi and got the Ridgid, it is better. I'm not happy yet:blink:



Lettusbee said:


> The new issue of JLC has a review of new hitachi cordless finish guns, and they got favorable reviews. Might have to check that out.


 I just tried them at a big tool sale& contest. I like the Hitachis . They shot fast and sunk the nail. They say there is a lifetime warranty...


----------



## goneshootin88 (Sep 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Grex cordless 18ga yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christoff (Jul 16, 2009)

Did I read that right $549 plus tax?
I guess you would have to be a serious trim man for that gun or just love tools


----------



## goneshootin88 (Sep 16, 2013)

I saw it for $430 I think. So roughly $100 more than a senco or paslode. I was impressed with how much smaller it was than the others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FingerStubz (Sep 17, 2017)

So...What's the word on those Hitachi cordless nailers now that they've been out for a few months?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sorry, I like the Ryobi's, but I don't do trim full time or near full time. I just like having it when I shoot a door or have a room or two to trim.


So far, I really like the 18 guage ryobi. Sinks nails in hickory & oak with no problems. Love the price point too.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I picked up the Senco 18 gauge last year, I like it and haven't had any problems with it yet. I'm planning on picking up the 15 this week

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

rblakes1 said:


> I picked up the Senco 18 gauge last year, I like it and haven't had any problems with it yet. I'm planning on picking up the 15 this week
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I don't have the 15, but I've had the 16ga straight nailer for a few years now. It's been great for baseboards, exterior trim (SmartTrim), and the occasional "**** the painter, I've only got 6 pieces of trim to install" jobs. 
Battery life has been good, the rapid charge is a godsend... But it only seems to sink nails consistently in bump fire mode. And you have to be sure to press the nose fairly firm against the material because the recoil is enough to keep the nails proud. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deaknh (Sep 30, 2017)

I have the angled ridgid 15g, works great, has jammed maybe twice in 3 years. The only issue is I found not all nails will fire properly, the grip rite seem to work best. Also need to take the battery out if it's gonna sit for an extended time.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

When I first got a cordless Paslode and then nails were not driven completely it was difficult to set them in all the way without bending the nails. The shanks are kinda flat.
Is that still a problem for underdriven nails?


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

I got the DeWalt cordless framer a year ago. I like it better than the Hitachi cordless it replaced.
Got the DeWalt 16g finish gun a year and a half ago. It replaced the DeWalt 18v I had, and I like it .

Couple of weeks ago I bought the DeWalt 18g because I wanted to go cordless with that as well.

Hated it. Cased 4 doors. That was all it took to return it. Bent nails, double shot, didn't set, jammed.
Four doors, that's all it took.

Ordered the Paslode. Have used others. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Tashler said:


> I got the DeWalt cordless framer a year ago. I like it better than the Hitachi cordless it replaced.
> Got the DeWalt 16g finish gun a year and a half ago. It replaced the DeWalt 18v I had, and I like it .
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I bought the DeWalt 18g because I wanted to go cordless with that as well.
> ...



You didn't try to exchange it? I just bought one but only used it very little. I really don't need anymore expensive boat anchors, maybe I should return it.


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

No, I guess I just was so pissed that I figured they would suck, not just that one.


----------



## dcustar (Sep 14, 2017)

I am another vote for the Ryobi 18v. I haven't tried the Ridgid simply because the Ryobi hasn't given me a reason to try something else. That said, keeping the striking pin or whatever you call it lubricated is important.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

the dewalt 20 volt does look like a good one.


----------



## hammrtime (Aug 20, 2016)

have the paslode, prolly 10 yrs old no issues yet, have used it in big and small jobs, anymore the big jobs I still run the hose and pneumatics


----------



## BBG Carpentry (Oct 11, 2016)

I just bought the grex


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BBG Carpentry said:


> I just bought the grex



I have the Grex, first one didn't work right. Wouldn't fire. Sent it in, they rebuilt it, sent back within a few days. All's well so far.



Mike.
_______________


----------

